# New Orange Baboon Tarantula Owner



## Munkie (May 30, 2012)

Hello Everyone, 
I am new to the boards and somewhat new to the hobby of keeping tarantulas. I have been looking over the past few months for a new pet and in my search I came across an unknown tarantula up for adoption at my local animal control center. I went there and immediately realized that the tarantula they had available was an Usambara Orange Baboon. I asked them how they came to have the tarantula since it's not everyday animal control has something so exotic. Someone had abandoned the spider along with many other exotics in a home, and when animal control was called out to see what animals if any were still alive (the house had been empty almost 4 months) the tarantula was the only living creature. So I adopted the little beauty and now I am looking into the perfect setup for my new baby and here is where I need a little help, and I am hoping someone here will be able to help me make sure everything is perfect. I do know the basic facts for this species, and did not adopt the tarantula with any thoughts
that this would be a heavily handled tarantula, I do understand the species nature and that they are super fast and semi to very aggressive.

I have read some places that they are terrestrial, others say arboreal. I was thinking on getting a large semi arboreal acrylic terrarium with a locking lid, is this a good choice? I like that they have the lockable lids as I do have children and the fact that this is one of the species that can be aggressive I want to make sure everyone is safe. 

Also is the vermiculite the best substrate for this species? Also are the coconut huts or the bark huts the best type of hiding spot?

Also what type of plants are best in the terrarium?

What is the best temp/humidity combo for this species?

Thank you all in advance for any and all advice on this. 
Below if it worked is a pic of the tarantula. It is currently 2.5" in length when it is sitting in a resting position.


----------



## 8legs2fangs (May 30, 2012)

they are somewhat in between arboreal and terrestreal so to speak, they will web up quite a bit of any hides you provide them with but usualy dont burrow from my experiences. they arent like a obligate burrower, but not like an avic or pokie so they dont go too high. they are prety hardy and if you get a 5 gal glass w/a heat pad on the bottom thats good. cocoa fiber is my choice sub ans provide a water dish. also put lots of fake plants in there and some cork rounds on their side. btw theyre a bunch of fun to watch eat! good luck with her/him!
                      -Tyler


----------



## Shell (May 30, 2012)

8legs2fangs said:


> usualy dont burrow from my experiences. and if you get a 5 gal glass w/a heat pad on the bottom thats good.


The ones I have owned (and others that I have seen in friends collections), have done a combination of webbing and burrowing (in fact my previous one had more burrows then webbing). Also, a heat pad is not needed.

To the OP, a locking lid is a great idea. I would set up with deep enough substrate to burrow, and lots to web on, they will usually take advantage of both. They like it dry, you can try a water dish but may find that they just web it up all the time. They are very hardy spiders, very fast, and defensive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8legs2fangs (May 30, 2012)

guess each T is different in its own way huh?  and deffinately a good idea for a lockin lid with kids! mine are locked up in my room from my little siblings. and thanks shell, didnt know they didnt need heat pads!
peace nd love! -Tyler


----------



## Curious jay (May 31, 2012)

I'd also recommend reading the bite reports on this specie as they have medically significant venom. I imaging they could possibly cause fatalities in a small child (someone confirm please). As most bites leave fully healthy adults in severe pain, vomiting muscle cramps for over a week I imagine it will hit a young child a lot harder. So be aware.


----------



## 8legs2fangs (May 31, 2012)

oh ive only heard of a burning sensation around the bites epicenter


----------



## advan (May 31, 2012)

8legs2fangs said:


> oh ive only heard of a burning sensation around the bites epicenter


It seems someone has got some reading to do.  Clicky

Munkie: This species is very adaptable, they will make do with what ever you give them. Just give them plenty of substrate and plenty of things to attach their webbing to, let them decide. There is no need to give them a hide like a coconut hut(but you can if you really want), as they will make their own.

Welcome to the forums and hobby!  I hope you have room for more spiders!


----------



## MaskFac3 (May 31, 2012)

Just proves how hardy obts are 4 months without food and water probably and it's still alive wouldn't want one escaped in my house but I have to admit I will probably get one in the next couple of years


----------



## skar (May 31, 2012)

Cool- Not a usual sp. to grab first off the bat . Should be a fun captive !


----------



## le-thomas (May 31, 2012)

Coco fiber is my favorite substrate, but vermiculite, or so I've heard, is a great substrate. Also, a large container can make it more difficult to do maintenance in some cases as these spiders are so fast. Mine didn't SURPRISE me with its speed, per say, but it did give me a nice adrenaline rush, that's for sure! Anyways, they're incredibly easy to take care of and I wish you the best of luck with your new orange monster 


8legs2fangs said:


> guess each T is different in its own way huh?  and deffinately a good idea for a lockin lid with kids! mine are locked up in my room from my little siblings. and thanks shell, didnt know they didnt need heat pads!
> peace nd love! -Tyler


Heat pads are a terrible idea for tarantulas in all situations. They're incredibly adaptable and can live just fine in a wide variety of temperatures. Heat mats are just added danger.


----------



## skar (May 31, 2012)

le-thomas said:


> Coco fiber is my favorite substrate, but vermiculite, or so I've heard, is a great substrate. Also, a large container can make it more difficult to do maintenance in some cases as these spiders are so fast. Mine didn't SURPRISE me with its speed, per say, but it did give me a nice adrenaline rush, that's for sure! Anyways, they're incredibly easy to take care of and I wish you the best of luck with your new orange monster
> 
> Heat pads are a terrible idea for tarantulas in all situations. They're incredibly adaptable and can live just fine in a wide variety of temperatures. Heat mats are just added danger.


Just for advice, vermiculite is a good add in as a mixture.
Not to go on a substrate war path but .. . I use it with peat moss for my captives .


----------

